# Where Have You Met Your SO?



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Since I'm queer and shy the best avenue for me would be dating sites.

I'm not actively looking though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My previous ones I met at uni. Also Facebook helped.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When I was caught and arrested for shoplifting during my summer trip in Scotland. The Scottish Officer was at least gentle with me with the handcuffs. 

Two weeks later at the end of my trip, we broke up after realizing we can't maintain a long distance relationship. We started the fling shortly after I was released from the station.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

School. High school, college. Not myself, but friends have met SOs at work, hobby/sports groups and through friends.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> I met them at work, (quite a bit when I was young), in hostels when I was travelling, as I've mentioned before as an inpatient in the psych unit (that place was just ridiculous) and on dating sites.


:lol yeah hostels are a prime spot.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Volunteering/activism. If using dating apps, I think it makes more sense to use the ones where you can write more than a few lines in your profile. OKCupid is ok (used to be great before it got bought out by Tinder) and I still use it to find new friends.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

dating site, meetup group


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

nightclub


----------



## evatra (Jun 20, 2021)

I met him in Greece, in the shipyard. Not a very romantic place) My grandma has a cool story. She was singe for about 12 years after my grandpa passed away. We bought her a laptop long time ago and just last year she finally started to use it. She was spending lots of time on some gardening forum and registered on facebook. One day she found somewhere quickflirt reviews (some dating app for seniors) and decided to register there too. She went on one date only and she is not single anymore)))))


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

graduate school


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Here 😂


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Work. Online fandoms. Here.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

I am too award to meet anyone in person. if I go to a bar or club which i haven't done in forever, I would just stand in the corner alone. Dating sites are my only option, and have been a disaster for years. Had some great dates from online dating years ago. In recent years, they were all super-awkward and major disasters


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Friend of a friend. 

Both my recent relationships have been this way. I did a lot of online dating towards the end of lockdown, and didn't find anyone that was what I was looking for. Oddly enough, she is. Or seems to be (3 months in).


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

On here


----------

